# [solved][kde]Geräteüberwachung (Devicemanager)

## Bitspyer

Hi!

Ich musste mein System komplett neu aufsetzen...  :Sad: 

Soweit alles OK, aber jetzt will mir die Geräteüberwachung von KDE nicht mehr neu angestöpselte USB-Drives, bzw. eingelegte CDs anzeigen.

udev und hal laufen, nur diese *§$%!-Geräteüberwachung will nicht und irgendwie finde ich auch nichts darüber...

Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Danke für antworten!

Bitspyer

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Bitspyer wrote:*   

> udev und hal laufen, nur diese *§$%!-Geräteüberwachung will nicht und irgendwie finde ich auch nichts darüber...

 

bist du auch in der plugdev gruppe? dbus gestartet?

----------

## Bitspyer

ARG! Ich wusste, da war noch irgendwas!!!!

Kann man das mal irgendwo in der Install-Doku festhalten? Sowas vergisst man doch immer wieder...  :Wink: 

Hm... Trotz ab-/anmelden und dbus restart will's immer noch nicht....

----------

## franzf

Starte dann auch mal hal neu (und bete, dass xdm nicht von hal abhängt und erst gestoppt wird  :Razz: )

----------

## Bitspyer

Durchstarten hat geholfen..... *seufz*

----------

